# Ackie Monitor



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey Guys/Girls

I want to get an ackie monitor but I was just wondering what size enclosure do they need when full grown and also can they eat crickets or should I feed them mice etc.

Any Info on Them Would be Great

Cheers
DRB

or they are known as a ridge tailed monitor


----------



## saximus (Jun 24, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> or they are known as a ridge tailed monitor



Ridge-Tailed Monitor is their common name. The nickname "Ackie" comes from their scientific name - _Varanus acanthurus_. 
For size, since you're in Sydney, you would need something around 0.9m x 1.2m to meet the new enclosure regulations.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 24, 2013)

saximus said:


> Ridge-Tailed Monitor is their common name. The nickname "Ackie" comes from their scientific name - _Varanus acanthurus_.
> For size, since you're in Sydney, you would need something around 0.9m x 1.2m to meet the new enclosure regulations.



ok cool im getting a hatchling next year but I want to know cage requirements so I can start building a sweet tank for when its older, and I will keep it in a click clack while its young


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh and what stage licence do you need for them im going onto my grade 2 licence this year as I have been keeping reptiles for 9 years


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 24, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> Hey Guys/Girls
> 
> I want to get an ackie monitor but I was just wondering what size enclosure do they need when full grown and also can they eat crickets or should I feed them mice etc.
> 
> ...




There is a great spreadsheet/thread on here on how to calculate enclosure sizes it called *CoP Enclosure Spreadsheet*


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 24, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> There is a great spreadsheet/thread on here on how to calculate enclosure sizes it called *CoP Enclosure Spreadsheet*



Thank you BeZaKa


----------



## saximus (Jun 24, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> Oh and what stage licence do you need for them im going onto my grade 2 licence this year as I have been keeping reptiles for 9 years



They are class 1.

Don't take this the wrong way but it sounds like you need to do a lot more research before getting one. Make sure you do lots of reading between now and next year.


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 24, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> Thank you BeZaKa



Thank Saximus, its his baby


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 24, 2013)

saximus said:


> They are class 1.
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way but it sounds like you need to do a lot more research before getting one. Make sure you do lots of reading between now and next year.



Yes I know that Saximus I thought I would just ask on here aswell  and I have a year before I buy it at the castle hill expo next year


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 24, 2013)

BeZaKa said:


> Thank Saximus, its his baby



true that its going to be my first monitor so im pretty excited


----------



## Ramy (Jun 24, 2013)

I feel like I'd be negligent if I didn't point out that monitors need different heating to other snakes and lizards. Specifically; hotter. Just because this is a minimal thread. I know there are heaps of other threads about monitors, and I'm sure you've got a book on monitors or something...

As to your other question, all the caresheets I've read recommend small monitors eat a diet of primarily insects (with suplements) and can be complimented with things like mice. I'd like to clarify that I don't actually have experience, and you'd do well to buy some books or google some caresheets.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jun 24, 2013)

Was I the only one that read he was going to keep an ackie in a click clack...?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 24, 2013)

Pilbarensis said:


> Was I the only one that read he was going to keep an ackie in a click clack...?



Nope.... I read that too.

My 3 week olds went straight into a 1200x700x900mm enclosure when i brought them, they continued to eat well an i have had no need to put them in a small enclosure. Previous owner had the clutch housed in an enclosure around 800x400.

Monitors are not geckos or snakes, they required a high temperature basking spot with a decent temperature gradient so that they can thermoregulate. I would highly advised to not be keeping them in a click clack of any size an to go into an enclosure that has been temperature tested for atleast 1 week prior to getting them. 


Rick


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 24, 2013)

Pilbarensis said:


> Was I the only one that read he was going to keep an ackie in a click clack...?



I meant when I was a baby I didn't relise they grew that dast


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Jun 24, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> I meant when I was a baby I didn't relise they grew that dast



The main issue here isn't the size of the click clack, but the form of heating you intend to provide your hatchling (I am assuming you were thinking of using a heat mat or something similar if you intend to house it in a click clack). Monitors need 65+ basking temps, and this can only be achieved with a bulb!


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jun 24, 2013)

DaReptileBoy don't get any species of monitor as of yet. You appear not to have the require basic understanding and knowledge of monitor husbandry that monitors (which are in my opinion a 'specialist' group of reptiles) require. Go get yourself some more geckos or skinks, they're all relatively basic in husbandry requirements and are still interesting and unique.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jun 24, 2013)

Pilbarensis said:


> DaReptileBoy don't get any species of monitor as of yet. Go get yourself some more geckos or skinks, they're all relatively basic in husbandry requirements and are still interesting and unique.



Why?? He's doing his research before purchasing which is more than some.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 24, 2013)

Pilbarensis said:


> DaReptileBoy don't get any species of monitor as of yet. You appear not to have the require basic understanding and knowledge of monitor husbandry that monitors (which are in my opinion a 'specialist' group of reptiles) require. Go get yourself some more geckos or skinks, they're all relatively basic in husbandry requirements and are still interesting and unique.


While I agree that he may not be ready right now for a monitor and I have no experience with monitors but am trusting what you say about monitors being a specialist group of reptiles how will the op gain the experience required from keeping species that are not in the same specialty group?


----------



## Ramy (Jun 24, 2013)

Pilbarensis said:


> You appear not to have the required basic understanding and knowledge of monitor husbandry that monitors (which are in my opinion a 'specialist' group of reptiles) require.



I agree with Piblarensis. He needs to do his research, and the original post and further discussion makes it appear that DaReptileBoy has not done his research. He wants to make a "sweet tank", which I commend, however he hasn't even typed "ridge-tailed monitor care sheet" into google, or he'd know that they require a basking point temperature greater than I'd expect a plastic click-clack to withstand.

My supporting statement:
DaReptileBoy don't get any species of monitor as of yet.
*Do your research first.*


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jun 24, 2013)

Just remember we are talking about a 14 year old whose only previous experience with keeping reptiles is a bearded dragon, eastern water skink, thick-tailed gecko and leaf-tailed gecko. Based on his age I would imagine that he really has no more than 2 or 3 years of 'experience'.
Give him time keeping species that have less specialist needs such as the more hardy species of geckos, commonly available skinks and dragons before progressing to a monitor species.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 24, 2013)

He did say he has been keeping Herps for 9 years...?


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jun 24, 2013)

So he was keeping reptiles from the age of 5 then. This does remind me of a previous incident on these forums...


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 24, 2013)

Pilbarensis said:


> So he was keeping reptiles from the age of 5 then. This does remind me of a previous incident on these forums...



what do you mean from a previous incident and i will have a basking spot all well i know you guys are trying to help but i am really getting sick if this forum so i might quit :/


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Jun 24, 2013)

jaylikesbeef said:


> The main issue here isn't the size of the click clack, but the form of heating you intend to provide your hatchling (I am assuming you were thinking of using a heat mat or something similar if you intend to house it in a click clack). Monitors need 65+ basking temps, and this can only be achieved with a bulb!


i was going to use a bulb


----------



## ginji (Jun 25, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> i was going to use a bulb



In a clickclack? You'd get no gradiant, a melted tub if you actually met the temperature requirements for a basking point and an overheated monitor. That is not a suitable environment


----------



## Ramy (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry, Reptile Boy. We don't mean to sound so rude. Over the years, we've seen a few younger people do some rather silly things without researching them and unfortunately it's made us skeptical.

We're not trying to say you aren't capable of keeping monitors, we're saying that it's rather more difficult that your average lizard, and we strongly suggest you do a lot of reading before you think about picking up the animal. I would suggest you don't keep it in a plastic enclosure. It'll melt, and probably be too small. You can get a lot of smaller glass/melamine enclosures, often second hand as something younger snakes have grown out of. I would suggest if you're going to house a young monitor in something smaller before it grows up, use something like that. Or put it in a bigger home from the off.

More importantly, you should turn the heating on for a week first and keep an eye on different temperatures in the enclosure. (I give this advice to all new reptile keepers who ask me, but it is more important for montiors). Make sure it's getting hot enough. Make sure the enclosure is big enough that there's a cold spot at the other end. Consider adding UV. You should pick up a book or two on them. I own a copy of "keeping and breeding Australian Lizards" edited by Mike Swan. I think such a book is a valuable read. Find as much information as you can, consider joining your local herp society where you can often ask for advice from experiences keepers, and it means you know some locals if you need help. Remember that monitors are more likely to scratch and bite than your Bearded Dragon, and can be deceptively strong. Make sure you know how much they eat, when they eat, and where you're going to get your food. Read and try to understand the NSW reptile keepers code, since you'll have to follow it for enclosure size.

After you have done all your research, consider filling in the gaps on the forums. For example, My book says monitors need 40-50 degreesC, and I've heard everything from 55+ to 65+ for basking temperatures, so asking what temperature people use is a good question. Or if you haven't understood something, people don't mind helping out. The problem is that your post feels an awful lot like you are hoping we'll give you _all_ the answers. We don't like feeling like nanny's (and yet it happens so often). So we speak bluntly and we tell you what YOU need to do, *because it's not our responsibility to give you the right information, it's your responsibility to find it.*


----------

